# looking for work



## mark143 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, just moved over from uk to chilliwack bc recently, i'm a plumber by trade in the uk and have worked for water companies there, just passed my eocp level 1 water distribution exam here and am looking for work here! anyone know of job sites or companies other than municapalities that might be worth contacting


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

mark143 said:


> Hi, just moved over from uk to chilliwack bc recently, i'm a plumber by trade in the uk and have worked for water companies there, just passed my eocp level 1 water distribution exam here and am looking for work here! anyone know of job sites or companies other than municapalities that might be worth contacting


Welcome to Canada Mark. I just can't imagine you'll have any difficulty finding a job in plumbing with the amount of construction going on in BC although I don't know what is going on in Chilliwack. Best wishes.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/13805-introduction-forum-tell-us-about-yourselves-22.html#post317474


----------



## stephen&laura (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Congratulations on your move, hope its going well.

I am a Plumber myself from London and have just completed my NVQ 2. My wife and I (and our 5 month old daughter Bethan) are desperate to move to Canada asap to start a new life for our new family. I am not sure what step to take next - should i get a temp working visa, would this be the quickest path? And where should i look for job offers etc..? I know this isnt answering your question at all but i would really appreciate your advice and a brief story of how you achieved your goal of getting out to Canada?!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Auld Yin's response here is really helpful: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/54054-new-need-much-help-possible.html#post340462

Best wishes Steve.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/13805-introduction-forum-tell-us-about-yourselves-22.html#post317474




stephen&laura said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Congratulations on your move, hope its going well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mark143 (Jun 1, 2010)

stephen&laura said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Congratulations on your move, hope its going well.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, Well we moved here on the skilled worker visa and are permanent residents, this may work out more expensive than a temp visa, fee's, medicals and proof of funds etc, but applied in march 2009 and had our visa's by sept 2009, have'nt had any luck locally with work but most post's seem to be vancouver, surrey way and a lot asking for gas tickets. dont worry about taking your driving test here though, rule changed july 1st, just go in and swap licence plus $31! anything else i can help with just ask


----------



## stephen&laura (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your reply. Did you have a job offer before you went out or were they happy to process your visa without this? Can who sorted your visa ie was it the Canadian Embassy or was it an immigration consultant? That a bonus about the car licence! Just google mapped Chilliwack looks well situated would you recommend it?

Cheers again
Steve


----------



## stephen&laura (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Reevolved!!


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Does there seem to be more positions for gas engineers than plumbing alone ??? Just we are in a similar situatiuon to you - well were not there yet !! But just trying to way up the job situation. We are hoping to go to Kelowna my hubby been a gas/plumbing engineer for 12 years just wondering if there really is as much work as we have been told????
Thanks
Maria


----------



## mark143 (Jun 1, 2010)

stephen&laura said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Did you have a job offer before you went out or were they happy to process your visa without this? Can who sorted your visa ie was it the Canadian Embassy or was it an immigration consultant? That a bonus about the car licence! Just google mapped Chilliwack looks well situated would you recommend it?
> 
> ...


Hi steve, no there was no job offer, if you can get one your laughing as this would probably help application, we sorted all paperwork ourselves, i picked application up from embassy in london, saved us quite a bit money wise although quite a paper chase:confused2: we're in garrison crossing i would recommend it, rentals start from about $1200 a month, about hour drive to vancouver!
thanks mark


----------



## mark143 (Jun 1, 2010)

m field said:


> Does there seem to be more positions for gas engineers than plumbing alone ??? Just we are in a similar situatiuon to you - well were not there yet !! But just trying to way up the job situation. We are hoping to go to Kelowna my hubby been a gas/plumbing engineer for 12 years just wondering if there really is as much work as we have been told????
> Thanks
> Maria


Hi maria, most plumbers jobs seem to be asking for gas tickets and red seal approved, kelowna is lovely visited last year, not sure work wise, might be worth while emailing a few companies before you commit


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

mark143 said:


> Hi steve, no there was no job offer, if you can get one your laughing as this would probably help application, we sorted all paperwork ourselves, i picked application up from embassy in london, saved us quite a bit money wise although quite a paper chase:confused2: we're in garrison crossing i would recommend it, rentals start from about $1200 a month, about hour drive to vancouver!
> thanks mark


An hour drive to Vancouver, seriously? I'm from Abbotsford and when I go home, it now takes 1 1/2 hours (longer anytime before 10am and after 3pm) to get to Vancouver with all the additional traffic on the roads.


----------



## mark143 (Jun 1, 2010)

jennifer_sita said:


> An hour drive to Vancouver, seriously? I'm from Abbotsford and when I go home, it now takes 1 1/2 hours (longer anytime before 10am and after 3pm) to get to Vancouver with all the additional traffic on the roads.


Hour, hour and a half! seriously get a life


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

mark143 said:


> Hour, hour and a half! seriously get a life


Um...my point was that as it takes (at least) 1 1/2 hours from Abbotford now, you're looking at 2 hours from Chilliwack.


----------

